

Quote of the Day. Give us (News.YC) your  quote for Motivation. Must be your own. - rokhayakebe

Mine "I you wait for the Ferrari, You may miss the Pento and You will end up walking" In other words grab what is here "now" while still setting your sight on the bigger prize.
======
Hexayurt
"If a thing's worth doing, it's worth doing badly."

I thought this was mine for years, but Chesterton beat me to it. Generally, if
something is worthwhile, but not critical, it's worth spending the 20% of the
time to get it 80% of the way there, and doing __five __such slipshod jobs,
rather than one perfect one.

This is contrary to every reasonable software engineering practice, which is
probably because it works better for things which aren't software, like user
testing or business planning.

~~~
awt
This is a gem. It is now the subtitle of my blog. It will be misinterpreted,
but oh well.

------
brlewis
My best quote for motivation:

"Sounds great. How soon can we have that?" -- from a user.

------
jey
"Quit reading news.yc, you slacker."

------
euccastro
A former employer once got a present from I-don't-know-who. It was a bunch of
magnetic labels with "empowering" words, with which the employees were
supposed to build "motivating" sentences. These are the ones I can remember
from the drinks fridge:

 _WHAT DIFFERENCE CAN YOU EVER MAKE!

DISCIPLINE ME.

THE EFFORT IS TO _(sic) _GREAT!_

------
abstractbill
"Sure, what could go wrong?"

(the consequences of me saying that too often are great motivation for me
being more careful).

~~~
rokhayakebe
Answer that question once when you are single and no mortgage, but if you have
a life partner and house.., you may want to answer it a few more times.

~~~
abstractbill
Actually I was thinking more in terms of pushing code into production that I
haven't tested properly. In all other things I try to make a habit of
embracing risk.

~~~
rokhayakebe
great then

------
eposts
Stop wasting time and get back to work.

------
DocSavage
[After YC denial]

"Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over
when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no! And it ain't over now. Cause
when the goin' gets tough.... ..... .... the hackers get goin! Who's with me??
Let's go!"

~~~
sadiq
Erm, didn't the Japanese bomb Pearl Harbour?

~~~
rms
<http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0077975/quotes>

~~~
altay
What's rms do to deserve the downvote? The quote is from that movie, and that
movie is _brilliant_.

------
apstyx
"A system only reflects the business"

Working on a few large projects I have realized that a system is never
perfect, but a crappy business always has a crappy system. Happy company =
happy system.

My 2 cents an most probably said by someone before me.

------
edw519
It can't be done.

~~~
rokhayakebe
specially when your friends say it.

------
staunch
Wondering when you were going to be called on to work _really_ hard? It's now.
Step up.

------
newworldszz
if you are asking us to give a quote then it can't be mine - it has to be a
"quote" i would therefore say "one moment in annihilations waste, one moment
the well of life to taste" and it is quoting Fitzgerald's translation of Omar
Kyham

------
chris_l
I'll give you my own translation of Goethe: "sowing is not so hard as reaping"

------
bluishgreen
"It works in my machine"

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Aaargh!

I swore I would shoot the next person that said that to me. :)

------
sanj
"The world tends to work out for me. I try to give it reason to."

------
joeguilmette
"stay hungry, stay foolish." -jobs commencement speech

------
ceesai
The world is a game and my breath is my only anchor.

------
jamiequint
"ordinary actions, ordinary results"

------
nostrademons
"In startup world, code writes YOU!"

------
german
"Let It Flow"

~~~
rokhayakebe
i like that. it is funny that you say it. Sometimes we spend hours trying to
figuring soemthing or days trying to get something (or someone in my case) and
the minute you stop trying it all happens. I think by trying we are making it
hard for "anything" itself to make it happen so just "let if flow"

------
nmeyer
"Oh shit."

------
MuddyMo
"You can't shit a feature."

------
uuilly
averages are for average people

